# Subs needed various chicagoland areas



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking for owner/operators(subcontractors) with salt capabilities in the following areas:

Des Plaines
Arlington Heights
Prospect Heights
Melrose Park
Harvey
Chicago Heights
Channahon
Monee
Dekalb
Aurora
North Chicago

Any interested parties should e-mail me directly at the following address;

[email protected]

or pm me here on plowsite, give me a couple days to get back in touch with you.

all accounts are commercial and paid per hour

Thank you for your time and consideration.

Mike Riddle
Chicago Service Group Inc.
www.chicagoservicegroup.com


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

This chicago service group is really snowbiz! Beware of these idiots I still to this day have not not been paid for the plowing I did for them a few days after xmas last year! Mike riddle was the one that hired me and then all of a sudden lost my time card. This all was for 6hrs of work and with theyre junk ass truck they put me in. Think of what he'll do to u after working a 20hr shift and beating up ur own truck!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Mike i am still waitting to here from you.....i have heard somethings i hope its all b.s.


----------



## SNOW DEPARTMENT (Nov 14, 2009)

*Rjs move on*

These guys had me bidding on lots that they did'nt even have under contract. Don't hold your breath. It's time to find something else. Good Luck!


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

DO NOT DEAL WITH THEESE GUYS!!!!!! 
Thats all I can say


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

RJS it's not BS its all the truth stay far far far far far away!!


----------



## Sno-Beast (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up


----------

